# Best place for Valentine's dinner



## Dubidubi (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for a nice Valentine's dinner. Maybe a restaurant name with cost and what's included?

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See Time Out for lists of special events.

-


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

We did the Board walk at Dubai Creek Golf & Yacht Club last year, it was very nice!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

one and one ......... beautiul I know a way to access beach it is quite and beautiful....... took my gf there when she came here


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Why not cook a meal at home by candle light.

starter
mandarin salad
or
feta salad
or 
oysters

Main course
pecan crusted chicken breast
rice pilaf
and a nice green like asparagus or brussel sprouts

desert
chocolate covered strawberries

You can google all the things listed above to find recipes.
Do that and its a garunteed profit


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Brussesl sprouts MrBig?

Would that not take the wind from your sails....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

no I think it would cause wind in your sails. get it? flatulence lulz


----------



## Dubidubi (Jan 17, 2010)

Tanks guys!

Xpat: "One and one..." I assume you mean one and only? 

As for cooking at home I already do all the cooking so trying to get out of it 

I also found this list on gulf news: gulfnews : Valentine's day restaurant offers in the UAE

Where as I was surprised to not find anything really useful on Timeouts website.

Thanks again for the input so far!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Time Out is a magazine and the week before Valentines they always list restaurants with Valentines Day offers.

To me, seem such a cliche to have to go out that night to sit in a restaurant with loads of other couples _who must have a good time_. The whole single rose for the lady business is cringeworthy & prices are pushed up. 

There are far more romantic options than following the herd....

-


----------



## Dubidubi (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, I know what Time Out is  They also have a website which is normally very good and informative. That was my first stop before posting here... I didn't know about them only publishing the list one week before though but that will be much too late as things will be booked by then.

As for couples who "must have a good time" that sounds like a different problem all together (not mine though). We're not looking to "follow the heard" but if you (like me and my better half) would like to go out for a nice dinner then this works. Most better restaurants will only offer a Valentine's menu on that day but as not all of them are great I thought a bit of input from previous experiences would be good.

Whatever everyone decides suits them on Valentine's I hope you all have a great day! And oh, I would never give my lady just one rose on Valentine's ;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> There are far more romantic options than following the herd....
> -


There are, but this is Dubai, the city where no-one has any creativity!

Vodka and cranberry juice - that's the way to go.

Or if all else fails try Rohypnol...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubidubi said:


> Thanks, I know what Time Out is  They also have a website which is normally very good and informative. That was my first stop before posting here... I didn't know about them only publishing the list one week before though but that will be much too late as things will be booked by then.
> 
> As for couples who "must have a good time" that sounds like a different problem all together (not mine though). We're not looking to "follow the heard" but if you (like me and my better half) would like to go out for a nice dinner then this works. Most better restaurants will only offer a Valentine's menu on that day but as not all of them are great I thought a bit of input from previous experiences would be good.
> 
> Whatever everyone decides suits them on Valentine's I hope you all have a great day! And oh, I would never give my lady just one rose on Valentine's ;-)


Yes, but you'll get more legible info by paying a mere Dhs 7 for the magazine rather then getting limited info online for free.  (You'll find that I have given out the weblink on numerous occasions)

Personally I'd rather my husband was romantic on more than just one day a year and wasn't a cliche. Horse for courses....

Advising on the best restaurant in Dubai is tricky without knowing whether you need to stick toone area, type of food you like and your budget. Tel me that & I'll advise.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There are, but this is Dubai, the city where no-one has any creativity!
> 
> Vodka and cranberry juice - that's the way to go.
> 
> Or if all else fails try Rohypnol...



AndyC's top tip right there folks.... 

-


----------

